# BEST CHOKE FOR DOVES



## joey

guys, i shoot a 3.5 inch benelli nova. its primarily a deer gun but i take it dove hunting too. i was wondering, of the 3 chokes that come with it. which would be best for dove hunting, improved cylinder, modified, or full choke.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I shoot modified and it works well for me. If all of your shots are relatively close then I'd use improved.

Good luck


----------



## Van Wey

I have always used an IC. Never tried the others because this has worked very well for me!!


----------



## TN.Frank

Early season before they're spooked I like Mod., late season when they tend to fly higher and Full comes into play. Since you've got removable chokes why not just take em' with you and use what you need and swap out if need be.


----------



## jp

Improved Cylinder (IC) followed up later in season with Modified.....
Full choke the birds tend to go POOOFFF......... and you see feathers scattered everywhere!
jP


----------



## mossy512

IC or Modified depending on how they fly. I never use full because sny too close dissapear.


----------



## DuckerIL

I'm with Tenn.Frank, improved or modified early season, full later when they're flying a little higher. Good shooting, I'm outta here in an hour to try my luck.


----------

